# [solved] jajko 2.6.34 i brak bzImage

## Marvell

Witam,

Mam dziwny kłopot z jajkiem 2.6.34. Zawsze po kompilacji kopiowałem obraz do /boot.

Teraz ku mojemu zdziwieniu nie mam arch/i386/boot/bzImage.  Kiedyś w folderze arch były tylko katalogi i386 oraz x86.

Teraz mam 

```

root@gentoo ~src/linux # ls arch

alpha/  blackfin/  h8300/   m32r/       microblaze/  parisc/   score/  um/

arm/    cris/      ia64/    m68k/       mips/        powerpc/  sh/     x86/

avr32/  frv/       Kconfig  m68knommu/  mn10300/     s390/     sparc/  xtensa/

```

jak to zrobić, żeby było dobrze? :Wink: 

----------

## arturx

make install , a potem w katalogu /boot jest plik vmlinuz

----------

## SlashBeast

katalogu i386 juz od bardzo dawno nie ma, teraz dla x86 i x86_64 uzywa sie katalogu x86. Tak trudno jest wpisac find . -name bzImage?

----------

## Marvell

no właśnie w tym problem, że nic nie odnajduje. Na to, żeby szukać w katalogu x86 sam też wpadłem, ale właśnie bzImage tam nie ma.

----------

## SlashBeast

W takim razie najywrazniej kompilacja nie zostala 'popelniona'.

----------

## Marvell

Zrobie jeszcze raz. Czyli bzImage powinnien być w arch/x86/boot/  ?

----------

## ernov

Nie powinien, tylko jest:

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3049248 05-06 07:31 /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage
```

----------

## Marvell

Wszystko ok, faktycznie kompilacja nie zakonczyła sie wtedy powodzeniem, z pospiechu tego nie zauwazylem;)

----------

## ernov

[SOLVED] do tematu, krajanie  :Wink:  .

----------

